
Referrer spoofing with iframe injection (IE) - based2
https://www.brokenbrowser.com/referer-spoofing-patch-bypass/
======
based2
[https://www.reddit.com/r/netsec/comments/616ozu/ms_edge_refe...](https://www.reddit.com/r/netsec/comments/616ozu/ms_edge_referrer_spoof_how_to_spoof_the_referrer/)

